# All new DIRECTV.COM redesigned just for you!



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just got the email announcement about this. I'm always a bit apprehensive about "new and improved", even more so in this case after what happened with the new/improved HD program guide. If it's the same programmers, the web site will be running about as fast as a glacier.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ever watch a glacier on a time lapse video, quite intriguing. However, I cant imagine a website on time lapse. :grin:


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.directv.com/redesigned_directv/

I wonder when they do this major redesign and site wide updates if this will include removing the option of adding/removing the HD Extra Pack free for 3 mos. constantly? :nono2: :eek2: I sure hope not.....

Also appears "DirecTV Everywhere" will be renamed or possibly relaunched as "Watch DirecTV" (probably due to the increased additions to it such as Showtime, Smithsonian, and all the others that have been added the past few mos.)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I just got the email announcement about this. I'm always a bit apprehensive about "new and improved", even more so in this case after what happened with the new/improved HD program guide. If it's the same programmers, the web site will be running about as fast as a glacier.


Have a little faith.


----------



## Mikej0530 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just wonder how much a month my bill will increase because of the new website.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Saw the "peek" at the new website...it's long overdue. They really needed to bring it up to speed from both a navigational perspective and functional one.

It appears they focused on both of those.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Mikej0530" said:


> I just wonder how much a month my bill will increase because of the new website.


The February increase will have nothing to do with the redesign.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> The February increase will have nothing to do with the redesign.


Yup. It's amazing how those naysayers seem to come out of the woodwork to post every time some positive information is posted. 

Thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Five seconds of playing with the preview site, and there is already this annoying choice of words: "Whether you want to view and pay your bill, upgrade your service, or order new equipment, our new site will make it easier and more intuitive than ever.."

What if you want to downgrade your service? Are they going to make that more difficult to do online? (Can you do that now? I admit I haven't tried.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

TMan said:


> What if you want to downgrade your service?


Hmm, there must be a reason they don't want to promote having the ability to downgrade your service. If only we had an idea what that rea$on wa$...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TMan said:


> What if you want to downgrade your service?


Yeah....you're right...they should have a button with that option...which takes you right to the Dish website.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

trainman said:


> Hmm, there must be a reason they don't want to promote having the ability to downgrade your service. If only we had an idea what that rea$on wa$...


I realize they want to get you on the phone and attempt to retain you at your current package level, but it's still annoying for those situations where someone has firmly decided to make that change, and simply wants to do it in 30 seconds online rather than the whole phone ordeal with the script drones.

I consider this deliberate obfuscation of the customer's account self-management options to be poor customer service, even if I understand their motivation for doing it that way.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah....you're right...they should have a button with that option...which takes you right to the Dish website.


I see what you did there. 

I meant making it easy to go from Choice Ultimate to Choice, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TMan said:


> *I see what you did there*.
> 
> I meant making it easy to go from Choice Ultimate to Choice, etc.


Got ya. 

Yeah...it would be convenient to have more options for account management. Then again, there would probably be enough people messing up their accounts enough for someone to say "maybe we should just take care of that for ya". :shrug:


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I tend to believe that the less one has to interact with big companies on the phone, especially those to whom a monthly bill is paid, the better. No one seems to be empowered to do anything out of the ordinary much of the time, and you can't get the same answer or information from two different reps. Calling a pay tv or cell phone provider brings with it the dread of a dental visit. Will it be a root canal or just a cleaning?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah....you're right...they should have a button with that option...which takes you right to the Dish website.


:lol:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Got ya.
> 
> Yeah...it would be convenient to have more options for account management. Then again, there would probably be enough people messing up their accounts enough for someone to say "maybe we should just take care of that for ya". :shrug:


I used to hate the idea that I had to make a phone call to drop or reduce a package level, but every time I do that they give me some sort of incentive to keep what I've got.

So maybe that phone call isn't such a bad idea after all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

lparsons21 said:


> I used to hate the idea that I had to make a phone call to drop or reduce a package level, but every time I do that they give me some sort of incentive to keep what I've got.
> 
> So maybe that phone call isn't such a bad idea after all.


That's one point to consider for sure.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Saw the "peek" at the new website...it's long overdue. They really needed to bring it up to speed from both a navigational perspective and functional one.
> 
> It appears they focused on both of those.


+1. I agree 100%.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's nice to see then finally updating a site to incorporate features in the latest browsers (Firefox 10+, Safari 5+, IE8+, Chrome).


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

tigerwillow1 said:


> I'm always a bit apprehensive about "new and improved", even more so in this case after what happened with the new/improved HD program guide.


I couldnt agree more....... Usually stuff GETS WORSE with every so called "UPDATE" and the disgusting thing is *they think its better!*


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"tigerwillow1" said:


> I'm always a bit apprehensive about "new and improved", even more so in this case after what happened with the new/improved HD program guide. If it's the same programmers, the web site will be running about as fast as a glacier.


The HD GUI is a huge improvement.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"tigerwillow1" said:


> I just got the email announcement about this. I'm always a bit apprehensive about "new and improved", even more so in this case after what happened with the new/improved HD program guide. If it's the same programmers, the web site will be running about as fast as a glacier.


Uh well your PC or tablet likely has a multi core 1+ GHz CPU with GPU assistance and a modern bus and memory subsystem. A set top box has something like a 300 MHz custom CPU designed for one thing only. Yeah it's not an iPhone CPU in a set top box..... Big difference. It's actually AMAZING what DirecTV was able to accomplish with such hardware and I/O restrictions. Ever see a cable box UI? Now that is going back in time!

The preview makes the site look more modern and I'm glad for the design. What's the talk about not being able to downgrade services? I have been taking HD Extra pack off every few months and putting it back for the free 3 months via the web for 2 years now. Think that will be closed up?

The only thing that gets worse with updates IMO is "upgrading" to Windows 8 from Windows 7, but that is an opinion.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup. It's amazing how those naysayers seem to come out of the woodwork to post every time some positive information is posted.


This isn't even glass a half empty vs. glass half full issue.

It's the glass is broken, liquid is all over the floor and I just cut my foot on a broken shard.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> This isn't even glass a half empty vs. glass half full issue.
> 
> It's the glass is broken, liquid is all over the floor and I just cut my foot on a broken shard.


Indeed.

Beam me up Scotty.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Saw the "peek" at the new website...it's long overdue. They really needed to bring it up to speed from both a navigational perspective and functional one.
> 
> It appears they focused on both of those.


About time. Going to that website has been as bad as seeking help from a CSR. Still, not the worst website I've ever been on.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have they added DVR online backups for Series Managers, Favorite Channels, and other stuff we lose when a DVR dies? No.

Does the online Guide go deeper then two weeks? No.

Well then, what the hell is all the fuss about?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Drucifer said:


> Does the online Guide go deeper then two weeks?
> No.


Not a single listings provider gives more than two weeks in advanced so you're barking up the wrong tree on that one. It's because most of the networks put embargos on listings and episode descriptions. Anything further than two weeks is worthless anyway with all of them constantly sending change memos with less than a week's notice.

Nickelodeon won't even release accurate weekend schedules for their networks until Wednesday or Thursday. Disney's networks can't go a day without sending a change memo for a "One time Only" change that has been the same every week for the past month. HLN doesn't finalize their weekend schedule until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> . Anything further than two weeks is worthless anyway with all of them constantly sending change memos with less than a week's notice.


Then they should not advertise "Dont miss this program, airing in three weeks on..." and you cant schedule it, and have to go back to the 60's and write it down, so in a week and a half, you can add it to the DVR, if you remember.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Then they should not advertise "Dont miss this program, airing in three weeks on..." and you cant schedule it, and have to go back to the 60's and write it down, so in a week and a half, you can add it to the DVR, if you remember.


If you think that's bad you should see what Nickelodeon does, the listings department likes to keep most stunts a secret for "competition" purposes, despite the promo department running promos for said stunt for weeks. In August Nicktoons had a marathon of a previous season of Power Rangers that hasn't aired in its entirety since 2002, they scheduled it the weekend of the convention that Nickelodeon was 100% aware of since they had a booth there. What does the listings department do? Hold off on the listings for the marathon until late Thursday, the first day of the convention, and it didn't start trickling down to DVRs on Friday or Saturday, some cable providers never got the update at all since they don't get updates on weekends. Most people left for the convention on Wednesday so they weren't able to DVR it.

Another show The Troop even had a week of premieres scheduled last summer and promoted it on air, but it was pulled at the last minute because the ratings weren't up to their expectations. Of course it had nothing to do with the fact that they sat on the second season for over a year only to have it return when its leadin was on a summer break.

TeenNick has been promoting a Vegas special of Degrassi for next Friday since the midseason finale aired at the end of November, the listings department had a rerun from last season in the schedule until yesterday.

The best is the week where they pulled their networks from DirecTV, they had all efforts focused on making little kids with ads featuring Dora and Spongebob crying, they forgot to send the listings for the weekend, so NO ONE had the correct schedule for their networks.

The hilarious part, ever since they started doing it for "competition" purposes, Disney Channel has been beating them in the ratings on a regular basis, CN beat them in some timeslots, and even Disney XD, which is in about 30 million less homes, tied them in some cases. Viacom's execs are so clueless to this they blamed everyone but themselves, first they accused Nielsen of making an error because they got so arrogant from being on top for so many years they thought they could air paint drying and they'll still be number one, then they started blaming Netflix, and now they're just resorting to it being a "changing pattern in viewing habbits", despite all of Disney Channel and CN's gains everytime they lost viewers in the ratings.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Then they should not advertise "Dont miss this program, airing in three weeks on..." and you cant schedule it, and have to go back to the 60's and write it down, so in a week and a half, you can add it to the DVR, if you remember.


Logic again, Dave?.... :lol:

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> The HD GUI is a huge improvement.


From what standpoint?

Is it faster?

Is it more functional?

Does it have a larger grid?

Does it adress more than one of the wish list items?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> Well then, what the hell is all the fuss about?


Because this is the year of releasing new and more inscrutable interfaces.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"harsh" said:


> From what standpoint?
> 
> Is it faster?
> 
> Is it more functional?


Yes. At least DirecTV can manage to add features, services, and products without stealing from others. Considering the dismal state of your own provider, perhaps you should focus on those topics.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Have they added DVR online backups for Series Managers, Favorite Channels, and other stuff we lose when a DVR dies? No.


Now that would be really nice.

Also, change the way Recordings are tied to the RID # and tie it to the User Account Number.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Richierich said:


> Also, change the way Recordings are tied to the RID # and tie it to the User Account Number.


That't probably never going to come from an update to the DIRECTV website.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> That't probably never going to come from an update to the DIRECTV website.


Yeah...I'm sure Dish users go to the DirecTV site alot and would have alot of insight into that topic.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> That't probably never going to come from an update to the DIRECTV website.


Yes, you are probably correct but it is something I wish Directv would do to allow us to use a Replacement DVR without losing all of our Recordings if the Hard Drive is still working okay.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

I wonder if they might be working on this now, there site is down with this message. Also, looks like one of there longtime employees passed away, R.I.P. Mr. Ho.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep....just my luck. Have a couple free minutes for once..go to DirecTV.com and its down. Hence why I do not like playing the lottery either.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got on the site....

Meet the new boss, Same as the old boss.

Can't find the link to the Customer Advocate Team anymore, though.

UPDATE:
Found it. <Investor Relations> has been moved just south to its own line at the very bottom.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've noticed those who are not using paperless billing can no longer view their account online.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The site looks the same as it always has here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Perhaps force a refresh of your browser, or use one you've not fired up recently.


----------



## camattin (Feb 6, 2003)

Anyone else using Chrome and seeing this issue with the "new" site? I click "Billing Center" (under My Account). None of the links are then clickable. I refresh the page and then, only then, can I click on "View Statement" and have it show me my statement.

But, the window-in-a-window (I hate that crap, web designers really need to get away from that mess) showing both the list of invoices and an individual invoice is off-center with no horizontal scroll bar. To see both the invoice item and its amount, I have to highlight ever so carefully and slide the cursor to the right until both are in view.

As other posters have commented... this sure doesn't look like a make-over of the old site. There is absolutely nothing to make me go "wow!".


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it supposed to look like it does in my attachment to this post?

I thought it always looked like that. I tried SHIFT+F5 to force a full refresh. Looks this way in Chrome and IE9.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I've noticed those who are not using paperless billing can no longer view their account online.


Well then, just tie up their phone lines with your billing questions.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I used to hate the idea that I had to make a phone call to drop or reduce a package level, but every time I do that they give me some sort of incentive to keep what I've got.
> 
> So maybe that phone call isn't such a bad idea after all.


I'd really appreciate being able to just downgrade my service and not be enticed to keep it up. I could still make the phone call if I wanted inducement or pass on it if not.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I looked at my acct online and also previous bills. But I really don't think the site is any different for me...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

cypherx said:


> I looked at my acct online and also previous bills. But I really don't think the site is any different for me...


Not until you actually log in. At least in my recent experience.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wish they would put the area back into My Account, that showed if you were on a contract, and how much time you have left on it. We have no way of finding out other than calling and spending time on hold, waiting for an answer.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"loudo" said:


> I wish they would put the area back into My Account, that showed if you were on a contract, and how much time you have left on it. We have no way of finding out other than calling and spending time on hold, waiting for an answer.


That's probably the point. It gives them a chance to offer something that triggers a new agreement or an extension of an existing one.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> That's probably the point. It gives them a chance to offer something that triggers a new agreement or an extension of an existing one.


I am sure you are right on that one, but it would be nice to know when they run out, or if you even are under one.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

loudo said:


> I am sure you are right on that one, but it would be nice to know when they run out, or if you even are under one.


You're right, but I am also sure that a lot of people know when that is, as well as a lot of others who don't care. I am like you, though; I had to ask! Or, let's say I chose to ask, instead of looking it up in my files....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can't view "My Equipment". Just get a blank page. Happens with both Chrome and IE9. Hope it's just a glitch. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

"My Equipment" is working when I sign in. It probably is a glitch. Yesterday when I signed in I couldn't view my account balance and transactions. This morning I can.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Can't view "My Equipment". Just get a blank page. Happens with both Chrome and IE9. Hope it's just a glitch. Will try again tomorrow.


Must be a glitch....got on there 4 times in the past 2 days using IE9 without any issue.

That said...there appear to be some errors in their data...so I'm just gonna wait to see how things get "cleaned up" on their own.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

When I logged on yesterday evening a bunch of stuff was getting cut off on the right side of the screen on my laptop. mainly, it was the breakdown of the $$$ information.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I signed in to check on a pending order. I had a heck of a time finding it with the new layout. It use to be on the front page and very easy to locate. However, if I wanted to maximize my bill by order more channels or equipment, that was simple.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Under the old system you could at least see recent transactions without signing up for "paperless billing". That capability seems to be gone.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Under the old system you could at least see recent transactions without signing up for "paperless billing". That capability seems to be gone.


You still can, click on the tab that says "My Account" and then select "Billing Center" from the drop down list. Scroll down that page a bit and you'll find recent activity.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. I wonder what they thought was so wrong with the old site that required this makeover.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

As part of the redesign I noticed my HD Access is showing in the 'Other' area and it shows as unactivated up at the top. Is there any difference in this? I know I'm still getting HD Access. 

See attachment:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The site still looks nothing like the preview said it would here:

http://www.directv.com/redesigned_d...8vltYf0&cmp=emc-rescus-cus-custex-en-relaunch

Are they just rolling this out a few people at a time and then when finished they roll out to the public (not logged in) site?

Even if I log in, the navigation and new look to watch directv look nothing like they do on the preview email. Looks like a few things moved around under "My Account", but the www.directv.com website face still looks the same as it always has for me.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I like the APPLE like computers in the preview..
I have access to the new layout. I like it...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rollouts like this generally happen with "phases"...so I wouldn't be surprised to see more changes/enhancements/updates some time in the weeks ahead.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Still can't see Base Packages page. 2 days now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Rollouts like this generally happen with "phases"...so I wouldn't be surprised to see more changes/enhancements/updates some time in the weeks ahead.


Makes sense. The preview page from the email doesn't show the year end special. Maybe the front page redesign goes into effect the first weeks of 2013 sometime.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Still can't see Base Packages page. 2 days now.


I just checked. TV Packages is still not working. Perhaps the "new" DirecTV.com should have stayed on the drawing board a bit longer.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> I just checked. TV Packages is still not working. Perhaps the "new" DirecTV.com should have stayed on the drawing board a bit longer.


No problem seeing them here. I can see them signed in or out of my account. I have also been able to view them in 4 different browsers.

Is your browser up to date? Also if you have a different browser installed try viewing it in that browser.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

cypherx said:


> Makes sense. The preview page from the email doesn't show the year end special. Maybe the front page redesign goes into effect the first weeks of 2013 sometime.





MysteryMan said:


> I just checked. TV Packages is still not working. Perhaps the "new" DirecTV.com should have stayed on the drawing board a bit longer.





loudo said:


> No problem seeing them here. I can see them signed in or out of my account. *I have also been able to view them in 4 different browsers*.
> 
> Is your browser up to date? Also if you have a different browser installed try viewing it in that browser.


Good point...different browsers and versions of them can make viewing go amuck at times...so being current or having alternatives coudl resolve issues.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I can view TV Packages when using Google Chrome but not when using IE 9.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> I can view TV Packages when using Google Chrome but not when using IE 9.


OK...ya made me look. 

Successfully looked through most of the site and also made my payment online using IE9, and then replicated the walk-through viewing with Chrome as well.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...ya made me look.
> 
> Successfully looked through most of the site and also made my payment online using IE9, and then replicated the walk-through viewing with Chrome as well.


I'm going to have to check the settings on IE 9.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I just checked. TV Packages is still not working. Perhaps the "new" DirecTV.com should have stayed on the drawing board a bit longer.


See a trend here?

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rich said:


> See a trend here?
> 
> Rich


No.

Had no problems with 2 different browsers...so the only potential trend at this early stage is some folks don't seem to have their browsers (or add-ins) up-to-date in settings or versions. :eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> No.
> 
> Had no problems with 2 different browsers...so the only potential trend at this early stage is some folks don't seem to have their browsers (or add-ins) up-to-date in settings or versions. :eek2:


Not what I meant.

Rich


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> I can view TV Packages when using Google Chrome but not when using IE 9.


Using Windows 8. 
It shows up in IE10
In Chrome 23
In Fire Fox 17
In Safari 5

I have 4 browsers because I design web sites and like to see what they look like, in different browsers, before I post them.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I'm going to have to check the settings on IE 9.


Have you tried using compatibility mode?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Rich said:


> See a trend here?
> 
> Rich





Rich said:


> Not what I meant.


OK....I must have misinterpreted your original comment Rich.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Where is "Recent Activity" I went to check on my payment & ppv charges, could not locate recent activity...Probably right in front of me...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sea bass said:


> Where is "Recent Activity" I went to check on my payment & ppv charges, could not locate recent activity...Probably right in front of me...


After you sign in select "Pay Your Bill". Top of page will say "Billing Transaction". Below that "Billing Information". Below that "Transactions". Below that you will see "Recent Activity".


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you MysteryMan! Took a little navigating, I feel better that it wasn't in clear plain sight!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

locals page is missing

www.directv.com/local


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

jamieh1 said:


> locals page is missing
> 
> www.directv.com/local


Looks like they now want you to go to Packages and select "Channel Lineup".


----------



## DustinR2420 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm confused... I was at my Grandma's earlier today and the new website worked fine but I get home and it works fine, but the banner at the top is still the same as the old one, which isn't what it's suppose to be. I've tried three different browsers and it does the same thing on all of them, not sure what else to try. Not sure why it would work for her and not me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> After you sign in select "Pay Your Bill". Top of page will say "Billing Transaction". Below that "Billing Information". Below that "Transactions". Below that you will see "Recent Activity".


That's ridiculous! It shouldn't take me 12 steps and 1000 calories to burn to look up recent activity when before this change it was readily available from the front page.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> That's ridiculous! It shouldn't take me 12 steps and 1000 calories to burn to look up recent activity when before this change it was readily available from the front page.


Actually...its a couple of short mouse clicks away....the info he referenced is on the same billing center "page"...just scroll down to it.

Unfortunately...that ease now forces me to find other ways to burn those 1000 calories.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DustinR2420 said:


> I'm confused... I was at my Grandma's earlier today and the new website worked fine but I get home and it works fine, but the banner at the top is still the same as the old one, which isn't what it's suppose to be. I've tried three different browsers and it does the same thing on all of them, not sure what else to try. Not sure why it would work for her and not me.


Try clearing your History and Cookies and see don't you get the new screen.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually...its a couple of short mouse clicks away....the info he referenced is on the same billing center "page"...just scroll down to it.
> 
> Unfortunately...that ease now forces me to find other ways to burn those 1000 calories.


It is a bit confusing to have to select "Pay Your Bill" to view your recent transactions. I wish they had a link to recent transactions on the main billing page.

It also seems that they want to make it confusing to compare packages.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Billzebub said:


> It is a bit confusing to have to select "Pay Your Bill" to view your recent transactions. I wish they had a link to recent transactions on the main billing page.
> 
> It also seems that they want to make it confusing to compare packages.


I wouldn't design it the way they have it...but it's really easy to get to it (and fast).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not as fast and easy as it used to be.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Not as fast and easy as it used to be.


Agree...but even a Jedi can do it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Then let them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Then let them.


They did.

May the farce be with you.


----------



## DustinR2420 (Dec 21, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Try clearing your History and Cookies and see don't you get the new screen.


Nope. The body of it is new but the top banner and all of that is still the old. Just was confused by it.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Its finally updated for me! Looks real nice!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

You just have to look around a little to find some of the things you used to look up before.


----------

